# late december stripers?



## ewe105 (Sep 28, 2009)

i have finals until 12/21. think there will still be any stripers in south jersey that late in december? havent been able to get out at all because of school. :--|


----------



## beachbasserd (Oct 18, 2009)

*yep*

yep if this weather holds should be some around.
just remember on fishing in the back waters after jan. 1


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Define South Jersey. Fish are still being caught in my neck of the woods.


----------



## ewe105 (Sep 28, 2009)

south jersey.. as in avalon & nearby.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

haven't heard much from the surf but they are still catchin in the bay.


----------



## ewe105 (Sep 28, 2009)

i have never really fished the bay. is the strategy much different than the surf? any good spots in avalon?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

ewe105 said:


> i have never really fished the bay. is the strategy much different than the surf? any good spots in avalon?


Yep, bay fishin is mostly by boat, BUT...there are some good spots in Avalon. Fish along the jetties between Avalon and Stone Harbor.


----------

